# Instant Pot Chicken Fettuccine Alfredo with Broccoli



## Phoenix

https://ourtableforseven.com/2018/05/instant-pot-chicken-fettuccine-alfredo-with-broccoli.html

Instant Pot Chicken Fettuccine Alfredo with Broccoli

Serves: 6

Ingredients:

2 medium size or 1 large boneless chicken breast, cut into bite size pieces
15 oz Alfredo sauce
16 oz dry fettuccine noodles, broken into pieces
1 tsp minced garlic
2 1/4 cup water
1 cup steamed (cooked!) broccoli, chopped
1 TBSP dried parsley
1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese
2-3 TBSP canola oil

Instructions:

Press the Saute button and add canola oil into pot.

Then, add chicken pieces and minced garlic into the pot. Cook chicken for 3-5 minutes or until browned.

Add in broken fettuccine noodles on top of cooked chicken.

Pour Alfredo sauce and water on top of noodles. Be sure all the chicken and noodles are covered.

Cook on high pressure for 3 minutes, then, do a quick release and remove lid.

Stir in steamed broccoli, Parmesan cheese and parsley.


----------

